# Guide to different types of thermostats



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey all,

It seems to be a bit of a running theme with people new to the hobby to get a little confused with the array of thermostats available. With that in mind, I threw together this guide which details how to use thermostats, the main types available, how they operate and how they are best used.

Hope this guide proves useful to anybody who isn't sure about thermostats:

Reptile Thermostats

Let me know what you think!

Dan


----------



## Kperry1234 (Apr 19, 2010)

Good guide mate :2thumb:


----------



## Strictlymorphsuk (Mar 26, 2011)

should help some newbies to the rep world:2thumb:


----------



## samstrawbridge (Apr 21, 2009)

Great guide, I was wondering though, how would I setup a pulse thermostat in a RUB rack, could this be done reliably with a single stat?


----------

